# new xavier movie



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck he goes fast.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Going to watch this soon...


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

short and sweet. got the french existentialist narrative stuff going on. not sure how I feel about that, but the shots of those cornice drops are some of the best I've seen on film.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, that was definitely worth the watch. Tried to embed it, but I guess they have disabled it for now.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

great little vid. props for xavier for doing his own thing. no one in snowboarding consistently rapes the fall line like x. so damn aggressive.

hadn't really heard much of victor dlr before, but i don't need to tell you if you've watched this to remember the name. :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, I don't even want to watch it right now. Way too depressed from sheer and utter lack of snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a pretty sweet vid. I liked it. The lack of snow around here sucks for sure. I am actually thankful that our neighboring states are getting the goods. 14 hours to Tahoe is a bit far for a long weekend. 7 hours to Jackson and maybe 8 to Salt Lake City is very doable. I get the feeling I am going to be getting to know the backcountry around these places much better over the next month or two, maybe longer...


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I just re-watched this and figured I'd give this thread a bump. It's one of my favorite snowboarding films and I think it deserves more views.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I would love to get the helmet cam footage for some of those lines


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the bump. I actually never got around to watching it. Might do it tonight.


----------

